# Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Juice Reviews



## Silver (19/3/17)

Hi all

This is my first review of a Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid juice. For those who don't know, this line is created by *The Vape Guy*, run by @BumbleBee on this forum.

Bumblebee was previously a member of the Admin and Mod team and has contributed greatly to ECIGSSA over several years. So I may be a bit biased in my views, but I have tried as best as I can to remain objective.

The Vape Guy has several juices but since I like fruity juices, I decided to start with *Kiwichi.* I bought a 30ml bottle for R150 and got the 12mg strength. It's a 60/40 VG/PG juice. I started vaping it in mid Jan for a week or two and vaped half the bottle but then work got in the way. I had to hold off on the review and make sure I didn't finish the juice  Picked it up again about a week or so ago and have just about finished the bottle. I have vaped it in several devices. Here goes...

*BUMBLEBEE'S FLAVOUR FLUID - KIWICHI (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a tasty fruity juice with a litchi slant and a touch of sourness. Very nice mellow vape. I loved the "sherbety" soft texture and premium feel. I would re-order and am keen to try it out in a lower nic strength on a higher powered setup. *




The juice is almost clear - just slightly yellow. It smells fruity with a bit of litchi.

On the vape I get a *bright fruitiness with a fresh litchi taste coming through.* Also a slight sourness, which I like a lot. And a bit of coolness, making it refreshing. Not cold, just cool. I don't really pick up the Kiwi distinctly but its probably in there mixed up with the overall flavour. Overall, not easy to describe, but a very nice fruity litchi-ish taste.

The flavours are well balanced and are quite mild. Not strong and not too weak. I occasionally wanted a touch more flavour because it is very tasty. It's definitely a complex multi-flavoured juice and the blend works well.

Kiwichi is *on the sweeter side *of the spectrum but not overly so because the flavours are quite mild. It is medium on the dry/wet scale although I did pick up differences in the various setups. (See below.) It's on the coolish side, this is not a warm vape.

The *texture of the vape makes this juice great for me. *It has a softish "sherbety" sort of texture. I like it a lot and it makes the juice taste very good. This is a mellow vape given the milder flavours, the texture and the coolness. Nice and relaxing 

*Throat hit was medium to low*. I think it suits the juice well for it to not have too strong a throat hit. Vapour production was good for a 60% VG.

The *aftertaste was very light*. A light pleasant fruitiness. It doesn't linger.

The juice vaped very well in my equipment. For me this is a lung hit juice. I used 3 devices and *by far, preferred it on the Reo/OL16*. I used Rayon wicks on all because I prefer it for the fruity cooler vapes. Some comments and notes of the differences:

Reo/OL16 - just fantastic. Superb concentrated flavour. Lovely vaping action. Smooth and premium feel. Fruitiness comes through the strongest here. Slightly stronger throat hit than the other two.
Crius with twin coils - not bad at all. Nice flavour. A bit drier than the OL16. But the flavour was a bit muted
Merlin Mini with single coil (no restrictor) - not bad but even more muted than the Crius. Am still getting to grips with the Merlin Mini though.
There were no major negatives on this juice. If anything, I occasionally wanted a tad more flavour, but that drew me to vaping it more often 

Overall, Kiwichi is a great juice. If you like mellow fruity juices this is definitely one to try.

Packaging:

Good glass bottle with thin nozzle dropper that is easy to use.
The labelling is good and the nic strength is clearly marked. I don't see the PG/VG ratio on the label. I had to go to the website for that. (www.vapeguy.co.za)
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
Equipment used:

REO Grand/OL16 - 0.5 ohm dual coil - 28g Kanthal - Rayon wicks - (27 to 35 Watts, depending on battery level)
Crius on VTC Mini - 0.47 ohm dual coil - 28g NI80 - Rayon wicks - around 25 Watts
Merlin Mini on Cuboid - 1.1 ohm single coil - 28g Kanthal - Rayon wick - around 15 Watts

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/17)

Great review @Silver  your description of the juice is very detailed and nice. Loved reading your review. 
As for the merlin mini, you have to give it what it want (Claptons, Fused Claptons) at 35-40w. I also noticed that with high resistance coils, the flavor is quite muted which is why i now use claptons etc at 40w and the flavor is great. Since you vaping 12mg I don't think claptons at 40w is a good idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> Great review @Silver  your description of the juice is very detailed and nice. Loved reading your review.
> As for the merlin mini, you have to give it what it want (Claptons, Fused Claptons) at 35-40w. I also noticed that with high resistance coils, the flavor is quite muted which is why i now use claptons etc at 40w and the flavor is great. Since you vaping 12mg I don't think claptons at 40w is a good idea



Thanks @daniel craig 
The Merlin mini i know has a lot of potential - will discuss it in another thread but thanks for the headsup.

The flavour on the OL16 with this juice was spectacular and "true" so I wasnt too worried about the other devices. I probably vaped about 60-70% of this juice on the OL16. Loved it. 12mg for the win with that setup. (For me)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid juice. For those who don't know, this line is created by *The Vape Guy*, run by @BumbleBee on this forum.
> 
> ...


Great review @Silver !

I actually got some currently in my Cthulhu MTL tank. Also the 12mg which is a lot stronger than I usually go for, but it works really well for that type of vape.

The flavour is great and really refreshing, I need to get myself some in 6mg so I can try it in other tanks/setups that I'm more familiar with though!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/17)

wow, another legendary review @Silver, I know how hard you work on reviewing a juice and I wouldn't value anything less than your unbiased opinion, thank you. Desserts are my forte but this one was something I was craving during the summer heat and has turned out to be one of my favourites. I'm glad you enjoyed it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz (18/8/17)

Marissa said:


> Review of Bumblebee's Modern Classic Pumpkin Pie - To be released at Vapecon
> http://inthepursuit.co.za/reviewing...nce=cda51f72cf&_thumbnail_id=469&preview=true



Appears some final touches are missing, I got an error.



> Sorry, you are not allowed to preview drafts.


----------



## Marissa (22/8/17)

My take on Bumblebee's hottest new flavour they're releasing at Vapecon:




*The Review:*
This week I received a vape drop from The Vape Guy & their juice range Bumblebee.

I’m in the privileged position to taste & review their latest juice being released at Vapecon!

This juice from Bumblebee’s Modern Classics range is called Pumpkin Pie and is in the same range as their popular Milk Tart juice!

Their Description:

Indulge in this silky-smooth blend of delicately spiced pumpkin and rich creams, cradled in a warm butter crust and topped off with a dash of honey-based glaze and whipped cream. A truly unique vaping experience, the ultimate treat!

Smell:

When you open the bottle you smell the honey, heavy cream, warm vanilla and a hint of spicy pumpkin.

Inhale:

When you inhale you taste fresh butter, homemade biscuits, pure honey and hints of spices.

Exhale:

Here you definitely taste the Pumpkin Pie. You taste the buttery crust, spices, full cream, honey and pumpkin perfectly blended together then topped with delicious whipped cream.




This is a light coloured liquid (I use 3mg), it will work brilliantly in either a clearomizer or for dripping. This juice is well-made, very tasty and gives loads of clouds.

This juice gives me a feeling of Home and Family. I will vape this all day long.

Head over to Vapecon to The Vape Guy’s booth to get a taste of this exciting new flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/17)

Marissa said:


> My take on Bumblebee's hottest new flavour they're releasing at Vapecon:
> 
> View attachment 105204
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome review/preview @Marissa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (23/8/17)

Marissa said:


> My take on Bumblebee's hottest new flavour they're releasing at Vapecon:
> 
> View attachment 105204
> 
> ...



This is definitely near the top of my shopping list for Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Company: BumbleBee’s Flavour Fluid
Product Name: Pink!
Reviewer: Carnival
Mod: Smok T-Priv
Watts/Volts: 13W + 35W
Atomiser: Nautilus X and Hadaly RDA
Coil Resistance: 1.8 and 0.3
Wicking Material: Cotton
Strength: 3mg
Price: R150 (30ml)
Website: thevapeguy.co.za





*Product description on website: *

Yes you guessed it, this is the vape world's version of Pink Sweets! We've taken the nostalgic flavour of those lovely little pink musk sweets and blended them with super soft pink and white marshmallows to create this wonderfully pink vape e-liquid.

During testing we came across a few people that weren't overly fond of the actual candy but instantly fell in love with this juice, go ahead, treat yourself.


Base ratio: 60VG / 40PG

Main flavour notes: Pink Sweets and Marshmallows

Served in a 30ml Sparkly White Glass bottle with pointed glass dropper.


*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

I have to be honest, I’m not the biggest fan of Pink Sweets. Despite this, I tried BumbleBee’s Pink! juice, and let me say that I was absolutely surprised by how much I liked it! I used it in both my Nautilus X tank (13W) and my Hadaly RDA (35W) and the flavour was superb in both. This juice is delightful!

*Rating:* 9/10

*Conclusion:* Would I buy it again? I definitely would!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Company: BumbleBee’s Flavour Fluid
> Product Name: Pink!
> Reviewer: Carnival
> Mod: Smok T-Priv
> ...



@Carnival @BumbleBee I'll have to give it a try! I've tried Puffy Puffs Lekka Sweeties - Musk and although the first two or three inhales were great, after that it was absolutely revolting - so much so that I threw the bottle away, knowing that there is nothing that I can do to "adjust" it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival @BumbleBee I'll have to give it a try! I've tried Puffy Puffs Lekka Sweeties - Musk and although the first two or three inhales were great, after that it was absolutely revolting - so much so that I threw the bottle away, knowing that there is nothing that I can do to "adjust" it.



@Hooked give this one a try! I think you’ll be pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (29/12/17)

Pink sweets is a heavy musk flavour which is usually a tank stinker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

Strontium said:


> Pink sweets is a heavy musk flavour which is usually a tank stinker.



For me, I don’t find this flavour “heavy” at all which is also why I like it so much. I changed flavours from this juice to another in both my Hadaly and my Nautilus without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Carnival said:


> For me, I don’t find this flavour “heavy” at all which is also why I like it so much. I changed flavours from this juice to another in both my Hadaly and my Nautilus without any problems.



@Carnival I'll be buying a device from @BumbleBee in Jan. so I'll include the "pink" bottle with the order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival I'll be buying a device from @BumbleBee in Jan. so I'll include the "pink" bottle with the order.



@Carnival Do you know that @Bumblebabe has a Living Proof Health & Wellness store - check it out on FB. I'm going to order the pasta too - oh my vape (OMV)! That's going to be a Vape Mail of note

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Do you know that @Bumblebabe has a Living Proof Health & Wellness store - check it out on FB. I'm going to order the pasta too - oh my vape (OMV)! That's going to be a Vape Mail of note



Woohoo!! @Hooked for buying a device and the Pink! juice in Jan 

Oh wow, I didn’t know BumbleBee has a Health & Wellness store! That’s pretty awesome, I might just check it out.


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Woohoo!! @Hooked for buying a device and the Pink! juice in Jan
> 
> Oh wow, I didn’t know BumbleBee has a Health & Wellness store! That’s pretty awesome, I might just check it out.



@Carnival Not Bumblebee, but his wife, @Bumblebabe !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (31/12/17)

Ooooh okay cool!! Thanks @Hooked


----------



## BumbleBee (31/12/17)

Thanks for the awesome feedback @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/1/18)

So - What a Match:-
• Extra-Ordinary Mod - Aegis 100W
• Won on Competition @Thisam
• Tagging @Vaporeon13 
• Brilliant RTA - Single Coil Zeus RTA
• Tagging @BumbleBee - Review
• An Amazing Framed Staple Coil
• Tagging @smilelykumeenit 
• An eLiquid that has struck Gold

Kiwichi - a cool Flavour Extravaganza in your mouth - a Menthol Kiwi Lichee combination that is out of this world.


The Zeus RTA emptied twice in approximately half an hour - That Cool sensation did not fade at all - The Flavour Profile continued to mature after each inhale and what a pleasure to taste true Fruit Flavours coming alive on my tongue - it’s an Amazing Sensation to actually taste Cold Lichee surround your pallet - stimulate your taste buds and coat your mouth with a silky smooth layer of Lichee and as you exhale - the Kiwi Fruit taste lingers on your tongue - demanding another immediate inhale of that Cold Sweet Lichee - I can continue to draw a picture - to let you imagine that you are on a big bar raft - under a shade canopy- floating down the Kovango River in Namibia towards the Okavango River Delta with a Bicardi Rum Coctail and your Kiwichi Vape Setup and and and and ...... @BumbleBee - Thank You - Your Kiwichi is Awesome Awesome Awesome 

Seriously - The Zeus RTA is a Flavour Cloud Machine that has been meticulously engineered and manufactured and driven by a Mod that performed beyond all my expectations - Un-Frikken-Believable.

@Rude Rudi @Silver @Rob Fisher @Andre @Darth Vaper @Hooked @Tanja @Stosta @TheV @BioHAZarD @Vapessa @KZOR @Greyz

*The Build*
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Framed Staple
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : G/Vape Aegis 100W
Ohms : 0.33
Watts : 38 to 48
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
@BumbleBee
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Purchased : 22/12/2017
Stored : 2 Weeks
Assembled : 05/01/2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

@Max, I hope you don't mind but I have copied your review of this juice into this thread as well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/2/18)

Name of brand / flavour: *BUMBLEBEE - MACHETE*
(The Vape Guy’s house-brand) @BumbleBee

Website: http://vapeguy.co.za/Machete-e-liquid-vape-juice-black-coffee

*Flavour Description:*
“The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice. An easy going vape for all devices and power settings but really shines at higher power settings.”

Main flavour notes: “Bold dark coffee, chocolate, spices”

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 6mg
Mod Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watts: 35W

My comments: 
Coffee, chocolate and spices? What a combination! This is absolutely divine! I didn’t find it to be strong – perhaps because it has such a delicious flavour while you’re vaping, as well as the after-taste. A friend of mine who is not a vaper had a puff and he also remarked on the delicious after-taste. Bumblebee said that it "really shines at higher power settings", but I prefer the flavour at no higher than 35W. I also love that it is my preferred ratio of 60/40 VG/PG (as is the entire Bumblebee range).

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely! I regret having bought only 2 bottles!

EDIT: This juice could easily be a winner of the Beverage Awards

*EDIT 29 March 2018*

My initial review was done a month ago, on 27 Feb. Since then I’ve tried many other coffees, but coming back to Machete was like coming home and slipping into a pair of comfy slippers.

When I received this bottle, it was a fresh batch. It had been steeped, but @BumbleBee remarked that it would be interesting to see how the flavour changes over time. It certainly has changed and it’s even better than before! I wouldn't have thought that is possible! It has a pronounced flavour of rich, roast, insanely delicious coffee. The taste fills my mouth when I vape it and stays there. I don't have a strong sense of taste and I have never experienced something like this before with ANY flavour.

Machete is truly a winner and although I have so many other coffees, I’m going to order more simply because it improves the quality of my life.

I said it before and I’m saying it again: This juice could, and should, walk off as the Winner of the Beverage category.

*EDIT 12 June 2018*
I have since tried this juice in the iJust 3, with a Kanthal 0.15 ohm multihole and mesh coil. Now I understand why the flavour description says that it's a "bold, dark coffee"! It really is a strong coffee and I prefer it in the Pico.
*
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/18)

Thanks for sharing your views @Hooked 
I too like Machete - its a lovely bold juice and have enjoyed vaping it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Name of brand / flavour: *BUMBLEBEE - MACHETE*
> (The Vape Guy’s house-brand) @BumbleBee
> 
> Website: http://vapeguy.co.za/Machete-e-liquid-vape-juice-black-coffee
> ...


Thanks so much for the review @Hooked, I'm really glad you're enjoying the juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (28/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks so much for the review hooked, I'm really glad you're enjoying the juice


You can blame her for my last minute order update

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

TheV said:


> You can blame her for my last minute order update



You won't regret it, @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> You won't regret it, @TheV !


I hope so. It sounds delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

TheV said:


> I hope so. It sounds delicious



Let me know if you do indeed like it. If you don't, send it my way - I'll pay for the courier!


----------



## TheV (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Let me know if you do indeed like it. If you don't, send it my way - I'll pay for the courier!


Seeing as you vape 6mg (according to your review) ... my 0mg might not be to your liking 

I'll definitely post back here with my thoughts. I love Kiwichi and Milktart ... I'm quite confident Machete will be to my liking!


----------



## TheV (4/3/18)

Hooked said:


> You won't regret it, @TheV !


... and I guess you were right. I don't regret it.
First bit of Machete that I vaped was a bit weird but a couple of days into it I'm definitely enjoying it.
Personally for me, this one shines in an RDA. I'm vaping it in a Hadaly (0.62Ω fused clapton @ 25W) and it is just a treat.
It will not be an ADV for me but I can't see the bottle lasting very long either.

Thanks @Hooked for the intriguing review that lead to me trying this juice.
And thanks to @BumbleBee for the wonderful juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

TheV said:


> ... and I guess you were right. I don't regret it.
> First bit of Machete that I vaped was a bit weird but a couple of days into it I'm definitely enjoying it.
> Personally for me, this one shines in an RDA. I'm vaping it in a Hadaly (0.62Ω fused clapton @ 25W) and it is just a treat.
> It will not be an ADV for me but I can't see the bottle lasting very long either.
> ...



@TheV I'm so glad that you like it. Tastes differ so much and I've made a few mistakes buying juice based on what other peeps have said!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/18)

Great edit to the Machete review @Hooked 
Its amazing how one's initial impressions can and often do change down the line
Machete is certainly a top class juice 
I love how you refer to putting on a pair of comfy slippers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/6/18)

*SPLASH - COFFEE CREAM
*
Splash is a budget range made by the man himself – @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy. He also happens to be the magician who makes Machete (not in the budget range) which is still my favourite coffee juice. 

Local
Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
Price: R90.00 / 30ml

Flavour Description: 
A comforting coffee floating on a deliciously fluffy cream base with just a hint of sugar.

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comments:

“Coffee Cream” creates the expectation of a coffee beverage, but that’s not what this juice is at all. Bumblebee himself told me that it is more of a dessert, than a coffee per se. He’s right. It is a dessert. A coffee dessert. An absolutely delicious coffee dessert which I can’t stop vaping! 

This juice tastes how I would imagine a coffee mousse would taste. The coffee flavour is as light as a feather, but you’re always aware of it, right down to the tantalizing after-taste which makes you want more. The flavour description says that it has “a hint of sugar”. However, to me there is more than a hint, but the sweetness isn’t overwhelming. In fact, it’s the sweetness combined with the oh-so-light coffee that makes it a dessert and not a beverage. In fact, I would change the name from Coffee Cream to Coffee Mousse.

Bumblebee clearly has a magic touch with coffee juice. Truly. If it’s a sweetish coffee dessert you’re after, you will love Coffee Cream. If you like a strong coffee – a real coffee but with a unique flavour – then Machete is for you. 

Would I buy Coffee Cream again? I would, indeed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashy (2/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Name of brand / flavour: *BUMBLEBEE - MACHETE*
> (The Vape Guy’s house-brand) @BumbleBee
> 
> Website: http://vapeguy.co.za/Machete-e-liquid-vape-juice-black-coffee
> ...


@Hooked was kind enough to let me experience @BumbleBee's Machete. I'm vaping it on the Savour MTL between 25 and 30 watts. It's a rich dark coffee a slight condensed milk sweetness to it even though Bumblebee's description is 'not sweet'. It leaves a chocolaty after taste which pairs well with a cup of my morning coffee. I will recommend this juice if you enjoy your coffees.  Delicious

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/7/18)

I'm so glad that you're enjoying it, @Tashy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/18)

Tashy said:


> @Hooked was kind enough to let me experience @BumbleBee's Machete. I'm vaping it on the Savour MTL between 25 and 30 watts. It's a rich dark coffee a slight condensed milk sweetness to it even though Bumblebee's description is 'not sweet'. It leaves a chocolaty after taste which pairs well with a cup of my morning coffee. I will recommend this juice if you enjoy your coffees.  Delicious


So glad you enjoyed it @Tashy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/10/18)

*EDEN
*
Local
Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
Price: R220 / 60ml

Flavour Description: 
“A refreshingly balanced blend of Guava & Grapefruit, lightly chilled”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg (available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg)

My set-up
Mod: Pico Resin; Ello Mini 
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm 
Watt: 40W

My comments:

Eden was launched at VapeCon 2018 and I was looking forward to trying this juice, mainly because of it being made by @BumbleBee, whom I know makes excellent juice. However, I was also a little hesitant as to whether it would really be “lightly” chilled. In addition, I’m not a great fan of grapefruit, but I do love guava.

I had nothing to worry about. It truly is only “lightly” chilled and wonderfully refreshing. The flavour is delicious, without the sourness which I expected from grapefruit. A friend of mine who doesn’t vape, but loves to finger-taste, remarked “It’s a perfect blend of flavours”.

I love this juice, @BumbleBee! Well done!

Would I buy it again? Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (7/10/18)

Hooked said:


> *EDEN
> *
> Local
> Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> ...


I completely agree with you. 
I’m not a fan of ice, and it really is just refreshing. 
My favorite now 
I love guava 
But not sickening sweet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/18)

Hooked said:


> *EDEN
> *
> Local
> Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> ...



Agreed.
I also got some at VapeCon and what a pleasant refreshing vape. I really enjoy the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/18)

Hooked said:


> *EDEN
> *
> Local
> Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> ...


Thank you @Hooked, it's always nice to hear your impressions and I'm really glad you're enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/18)

SAVaper said:


> Agreed.
> I also got some at VapeCon and what a pleasant refreshing vape. I really enjoy the juice.


A refreshing vape is something I really need with the crazy heat that we get up north, good to hear it's hitting the spot for you too. It was good to see you and @Tisha at Vapecon again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

